# Wreck-it Ralph 2



## CeeDee (Feb 27, 2018)

Veho said:


> Full trailer is out:




And... this movie is not having me very hyped at all. It's an Internet movie - it'll be much harder to pull off than a video game movie, as the Internet ages fast - any jokes would likely be dated already by its November 21st release date.

To me, it feels as if they're taking what was special about the first movie and, well... _wrecking_ it. Not looking forward to The Emoji Movie 2 Wreck-it Ralph 2 by any means.

Any of you guys have any thoughts on it?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 27, 2018)

that the full title's been known since last year


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 27, 2018)

Haven't heard about it, but that title makes me get a bad feeling.
Hopefully there won't be any memes.
What year is it releasing? 11/21/2018 or 2019?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Haven't heard about it, but that title makes me get a bad feeling.
> Hopefully there won't be any memes.
> What year is it releasing? 11/21/2018 or 2019?


This year's thanksgiving.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 27, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> This year's thanksgiving.


fuck, it'll be ruined


----------



## anhminh (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't like it when writer talk about Internet in their story. It just too big to be cover as whole, too complicate to be fully describe and it hard to even talk about Internet without censor noise every 2 seconds. 

The result are 1h30m promotion for different Internet media brands, mocking at piracy and some "how do you do, fellow kid" joke to make kid laugh. 50$ that Apple and Google will make an appearance more than once in the movie.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 27, 2018)

They'll probably redo the whole "things change and we should be accepting of things that are different" theme from the first movie, which is normal for sequels. 

The reason the first movie did so well was because it avoided cringe by avoiding anything that could be dated. It played on video game tropes, rather than anything specific, to avoid being dated, so I expect they'll play off internet tropes this time around. Here's hoping they give the same level of attention to the sequel.

Maybe they'll make villains out of EA or Activision (without actually using their name). That'd probably work.


----------



## Beerus (Feb 27, 2018)

i need my sonic and persona cameo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 27, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> They'll probably redo the whole "things change and we should be accepting of things that are different" theme from the first movie, which is normal for sequels.
> 
> The reason the first movie did so well was because it avoided cringe by avoiding anything that could be dated. It played on video game tropes, rather than anything specific, to avoid being dated, so I expect they'll play off internet tropes this time around. Here's hoping they give the same level of attention to the sequel.
> 
> Maybe they'll make villains out of EA or Activision (without actually using their name). That'd probably work.


I could see them playing off of mobile apps and Ralph/Vanellope being horrified at the direction games have gone, at the very least


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I could see them playing off of mobile apps and Ralph/Vanellope being horrified at the direction games have gone, at the very least


Seeing how they are both arcade game characters, and arcade games were literally designed to syphon money from people, they would take one look at microtransactions and bow to their new lord and master.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2018)

Full trailer is out: 




Meh. 

I understand not wanting to give away too much of the plot but this doesn't show any indication of having any plot at all. 

Also it's meh. 

Ralph should visit some porn sites.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 28, 2018)

That looks hilarious, I'm sold already


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 28, 2018)

I've been a huge fan since the first movie came out, really hyped for the sequel


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 28, 2018)

Also I'm a fan of how they dated the movie by using the old "bowling ball" Power Mac G3 lol


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 28, 2018)

Veho said:


> I understand not wanting to give away too much of the plot but this doesn't show any indication of having any plot at all.


Rumor has it they're looking for a replacement part for Sugar Rush.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Also I'm a fan of how they dated the movie by using the old "bowling ball" Power Mac G3 lol


Considering the brands in the movie Internet, and the time frame of the original, it's just a really old computer.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh man, another movie taking advantage of the advertising on movies loophole.

I hope it's not a cringe fest.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 2, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Oh man, another movie taking advantage of the advertising on movies loophole.
> 
> I hope it's not a cringe fest.


The first one was fine, in spite of having a ton of product placement. I'm confident that as long as the same team handles it this time around, it'll be at least entertaining, if not as memorable as the first one


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 2, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The first one was fine, in spite of having a ton of product placement. I'm confident that as long as the same team handles it this time around, it'll be at least entertaining, if not as memorable as the first one


Given the choice of games in it, it was less product placement and less cool retro references. This one, though...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 2, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Given the choice of games in it, it was less product placement and less cool retro references. This one, though...


I was referring to Subway, as well as some direct Mortal Kombat and Sonic placement


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 2, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I was referring to Subway, as well as some direct Mortal Kombat and Sonic placement


Ah right, Subway was definitely product placement. Sonic still did feel more reference-y and less placement-y, and what about Mortal Kombat?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 2, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Ah right, Subway was definitely product placement. Sonic still did feel more reference-y and less placement-y, and what about Mortal Kombat?


Zangief, and by Mortal Kombat I DEFINITELY meant Street Fighter lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2018)

I think it looks great. Could even be better than the first movie. The part with the mobile game was funny.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 2, 2018)

Poor fat rabbit because eating was so much.... 
I will waiting for nice Ralph visit internet sites!


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2018)

New trailer is up because eh, why not: 


​


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 4, 2018)

Veho said:


> New trailer is up because eh, why not:
> 
> 
> ​



Looks cute, something tells me the product placement might get old


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2018)

I didn't really like the first one all that much, so I have zero expectations of the second one.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh god, it really is just "Disney product placement". It would've felt a _lot_ more fresh and a lot less "product placement" if they pulled some Roger Rabbit/Ready Player One esque strings to get Disney-competing IPs in the movie as well...


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2018)

No matter what your opinions on this are...


...it still can't be as bad a sequel as Cars 2 was


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> No matter what your opinions on this are...
> 
> 
> ...it still can't be as bad a sequel as Cars 2 was


That is an extremely valid point. That, and it won't be _The Emoji Movie_ bad, either. 

My main worry at the moment is less about the Internet part, it seems they've got that decently well enough, and more the Disney advertising part... ugh. It bugs me.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice princesses! Anyway, why release date was.... *2019*?   Should be... November 21, 2018 (USA date)?
Maybe some country was released on next year. For Malaysia was released on November 22, 2018!


----------

